
GhostBird Software is joining Yahoo - Lightning
http://ghostbirdsoft.com/
======
jmathai
> Also, users who have previously purchased the app but don’t have them on
> their devices today will not be able to re-download past purchases. As of
> today, KitCam and PhotoForge2 are no longer available for download from the
> App Store.

Any reason to pull a paid app from the App Store so abruptly?

